# SKYMOUFLAGE,hunt with a bow? wear skymo



## lcharlton (Sep 5, 2008)

Copyrighted with trademark pending my husband has done something in the bow world that's never been done before. He's designed camos just for the tree stand, these are not dual use camo's they have one purpose, to produce an opticle illusion, not break up your outline. So if the old buck you've been hunten keeps busting you, put something on he will never see SKYMOUFLAGE, it will blow you away. Website at skymo.fateback.com


----------



## MagnumPI (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW! Great looking camo....


----------



## lcharlton (Sep 5, 2008)

*Skymouflage, check it out!*

For more info go here!


http://skymo.fateback.com


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Up to the top...............


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Oe*

That is slick


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

that treestand doesn't look very safe:wink:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks ok, but what happens when you get a really cloudy day, or early moring/ dusk? 

just a thought.....


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

It does look good........................


----------



## bowhuntnac (Oct 21, 2006)

hardwoodhitman said:


> that treestand doesn't look very safe:wink:


He better be careful.... or the sky may be falling.....


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*cloudy sky*



MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Looks ok, but what happens when you get a really cloudy day, or early moring/ dusk?
> 
> just a thought.....


Makes no differance, still looks the same to a deer,and usually theirs breaks in the clouds, thanks for your thoughts, Lester


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

I was kind of interested but since you cant mix the sizes it does me no good. Large top and med pants?


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I really like the concept but I don't like blue as the base color. Personally I think you would be better off with a very light brown or gray as the base color. I understand the concept of "blue" as the base color but other patterns like Predator Fall Gray and Mossy Oak Treestand will do the same exact thing while using more "natural" colors, if you will. Please do not take my comments as bashing as I wish you nothing but the best, I simply wanted to throw out some input!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## jed556 (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you get it in a 2XL


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

i think its decent but it needs to be a gray or white instead of blue because deer see blues quite well so if it it is cloudy i think ud be sticking out like crazy


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*no blue no skymo*



DesignedToHunt said:


> I really like the concept but I don't like blue as the base color. Personally I think you would be better off with a very light brown or gray as the base color. I understand the concept of "blue" as the base color but other patterns like Predator Fall Gray and Mossy Oak Treestand will do the same exact thing while using more "natural" colors, if you will. Please do not take my comments as bashing as I wish you nothing but the best, I simply wanted to throw out some input!!! :darkbeer:


Thanks for you comment, It's pretty simple, if the folage is dence I just wear the jacket as the folage gets thin I wear the jacket and pants, the color isn't as important as the amount of color to much of any color will hurt you,but whats your motive? to break up your outline or blend in, My camo mimics nature more than anything out their, How can you beat mother nature, thirty years ago my first camo was one red plaid and one blue plaid c.p.o. jacket, remember them, I killed a few deer in that fine stuff.


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*Try this*



satchamo said:


> i think its decent but it needs to be a gray or white instead of blue because deer see blues quite well so if it it is cloudy i think ud be sticking out like crazy



Well satchamo, with 30 yrs of Whitetail hunting, my opinion is that what we think a deer sees is just speculation. Here's how to get it just right, gray clouds, wear gray, white clouds, wear your snow camo, if a blue sky, wear Skymo. Perfect, can't miss! In the meantime, happy hunting!:grin:


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*Short season*

Ohio deer season has just started and I have taken two deer already, the down side to skymo could be a short season,ya don't know what your missing. http://skymo.fateback.com/


----------



## Johndel (Nov 16, 2007)

*Looks Good*

Looks pretty cool. I like it!


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

2 threads in the same forum?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

siucowboy said:


> 2 threads in the same forum?


ya that's what i thought??


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Same person, different screen name.



siucowboy said:


> 2 threads in the same forum?


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

Very interesting concept! Looks like a good idea and that it would work..


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

on the picture it looks intresting. on the clothing it looks like crap? like to see the woodland a little more lighter in color or something, little less blue.


----------

